# HOW long can you take HCG



## cbohning (Jan 11, 2011)

On TRT w/ andro gel been using HCG for testi atroph at 1000iu EW for 2 months now.

- is it alright to stay on this regiment indefinitely??


----------



## Crank (Jan 11, 2011)

i see no problems. its the new fad as a dieting aid too. about the same dosing too.

dont know of hcg relies on receptors and if they can get clogged... i would run a google search too. 

but just know that thousands of peeps are doing this hcg miracle weight loss shit. lol


----------



## cbohning (Jan 11, 2011)

did some research, just people using HCG for diet, and on/post cycle.. Nothing I can find for continuous use during TRT???


----------



## Crank (Jan 11, 2011)

hmmm... out of my knowledge base. let me ask my bro


----------



## cbohning (Jan 11, 2011)

THX Crank


----------



## Crank (Jan 11, 2011)

if ur on test injects hcg seems counter productive...

hcg restores natural test and ur booting more which shuts it down.

i would take it as ur hrt or just small doses twice a week to maintian nut size...

500iu a week would probably do the trick.... 

here is some info...

Human Chorionic Gonadotrophin (HCG) is a hormone found in men and women. Women secrete large amounts of HCG during pregnancy and men secrete large amounts during puberty.

HCG is administered as a form of TRT. HCG is an alternative to standard TRT in men with low LH and FSH (i.e., secondary hypogonadism). To determine if you are a candidate for HCG you must have a blood test showing low T, LH and FSH. This blood test cannot be taken while you're on standard TRT because standard TRT shuts down LH and FSH production and thereby distorts the test results. Alternatively, a Clomid Stimulation Test can also demonstrate secondary hypogonadism (see Chapter 3).

Rather than shutting down your body's natural T production system (like standard TRT does), HCG stimulates it back towards normal function. Your body produces it's own T. I believe that HCG is vastly superior to standard forms of TRT for the following reasons:

1. Better mimics the body's own natural physiologic rhythm of T production.

2. Easier to maintain normal T levels when administered properly.

3. More physiologic T levels minimize excess estradiol production (i.e., reduces aromatization).

4. Maintains normal size of testicles (in contrast, standard TRT shrinks the testicles).

5. Stimulates sperm production (thereby increasing/restoring fertility). In contrast, standard TRT reduces, if not eliminates, sperm production thereby making you infertile.

6. Restores normal function to testicles - the benefits of normal testicular function are not fully known. In his book "Saw Palmetto: Nature's Prostate Healer", Ray Sahelian, M.D. says that the testicles and the prostate exchange enzymes. I don't know what purpose these enzymes serve, but I'd rather have them working than not working.

The only disadvantage of HCG is that doctors are unaware of this excellent alternative.

Doctors are usually down on what they are not up on. If you ask about HCG, many doctors will give you a variety of lame, ill-conceived reasons for not prescribing HCG. These excuses all add up to the fact that they don't know how to administer it properly and don't want to take the time to learn. I wonder what percentage of doctors would take the time to learn about HCG if they were diagnosed with secondary hypogonadism?

Typical excuses for not prescribing HCG are (1) that the insurance company won't pay for it and (2) it's expensive. Both are absolutely false. Most insurance companies pay for it (if the doctor clearly states in writing that it's for hypogonadism only) and it 's cheaper than most standard forms of TRT.

The current guidelines of the American Association of Clinical Endocrinologists (AACE) indicate that HCG should only be prescribed when a man is interested in fertility. As a result, most doctors will not prescribe HCG unless you tell them you are currently trying to have children. The AACE guidelines can be found at:


----------



## cbohning (Jan 11, 2011)

nice, thank you maybe ill drop dosage to 500iu EW on TRT/HRT and bump dosage up to 1000iu EW on cycle(wich is feb. lol) 
-Thx for you help!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2011)

cbohning said:


> On TRT w/ andro gel been using HCG for testi atroph at 1000iu EW for 2 months now.
> 
> - is it alright to stay on this regiment indefinitely??



If you're on TRT then yeah stay on the HCG, you will probably be fine dropping to 500iu weekly (2 x 250iu per week).


----------



## cbohning (Jan 12, 2011)

Thx for help prince!!


----------

